# Cavalier puppy pee's on his paws - help!



## lizkate (Mar 23, 2014)

Well the title of this thread says it all really! My little man Otto (cavalier King Charles spaniel) is 9 months old and for the past two months he has started peeing on himself somehow! Usually it's his front paws and then all the underside of him... He does this about a dozen times a week but not every time he pee's - so he is capable of aiming elsewhere! I hoped at first that it was because he was just starting to lift the back leg up instead of squatting - but two months later and it's getting worse. I have to fully shampoo and wash the offending paw before he trapes it into my house - and I absolutely have to do this too because if I don't get it all off him, the smell is awful and it makes the whole house smell too  

So I'm having a bit of a nightmare, has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas to help stop this would be wonderful - aside from the smell, it is costing me a fortune in doggy shampoo, that stuff is expensive! 

This is my first small dog but he is quite easy to train so far, responds very well to praise and treats.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd have the vet check over his pipework. It could be too narrow/wrongly angled. A male dog should be able to pee without it going on his feet or body. Is he still squatting, or cocking a leg?


----------



## lizkate (Mar 23, 2014)

He's kind of in a transition phase between cocking the leg and squatting... He tending to cock his leg more often now though. Watching him today, he gets it mostly right, it's the last few seconds he doesn't want to wait for himself to finish before running off. Hopefully he'll grow out of it and not want to wee on his paws when he's older....


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

if he's only doing it when trying to cock his leg, he may just be a lazy boy like men and boys peeing on the toilet seats :lol: aiming will come in time.


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, I wish I could help. My 25kg, 25", 14 months old lurcher does this regularly!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

planete said:


> Sorry, I wish I could help. My 25kg, 25", 14 months old lurcher does this regularly!


Snap! My 5 year old lurcher does it too!

He starts with his hind leg up in he air, then seems to get tired and the leg slowly lowers which directs the stream towards the front paws. Usually it only goes on one.

I have a towel by the back door to wipe down both front legs, just in case.

Sometimes he manages to hold his leg up long enough, and sometimes he does a puppy pee.

Even though I don't wash his legs, just dry them, I have never noticed any smell.


----------

